# MicroSword or Dwarf Hairgrass?



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

Please post which you prefer out of these 3 and why. Also add negatives that others may have since I am looking for a good foreground plant.

MicroSword









Dwarf Hairgrass









Dwarf baby Tears


----------



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

All three are excellent foreground plants. I have one tank with dwarf hairgrass and another with microsword as a carpet and HC covering driftwood. It really all depends on the look you're going for. Depending on how you want your plants to contrast, each can be used.

What other plants are you planting?


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont know quite yet. Some green stems, red stems, maybe some moss and stuff


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I prefer dwarf hairgrass if the tank size is relatively large enough for the height of the hairgrass. HC is great for a lush foreground but can be disturbed by fish and may be hard to keep planted depending on the substrate. Microsword just looks too messy in my opinion.


----------



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

If your tank is pretty small, and you want a plant that carpets quickly, go with the HC. The only possible negative is that it requires higher lighting, but it is easy to care for and very pretty.


----------



## Makoto_Shishio (Sep 6, 2008)

Go with Dwarf baby Tears (Front Foreground), Dwarf Hairgrass (Back).


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd also say it depends on what you like.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Be aware that once you introduce moss into a tank, it's hard to get out. Little pieces will find their way all over the tank and start growing. Moss can get very intertangled into your foreground plants making them look unattractive and/or become a maintenance nightmare. This is especially uncool if you decide to sell some...

All 3 are way cool plants though. Just pick one and go with it. Try them all over time.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

the HC or hairgrass imo. i would say stay away from microsword as a foreground plant unless its a larger tank >40


----------

